# Tangs



## en71ce (Feb 26, 2007)

Would it be possible to put a blue tang and a yellow tang together?

Or would they be too aggresive for each other?

Would it be ok if they are put together when they are young that way they'll get along?

Does anyone have a blue tang and a yellow tang in the same tank living peacefully?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

You can put more then one tang as long as they are different families. But only one of each family. Basically different body types. I have 1 bristle teeth tang, 1 purple tang, and 1 powder blue tang and they get along fine. I would add the yellow tang last at of all the fish you plan on getting. Also from one salty to another, If your a beginner (if you are) I would not recommend a blue tang to start with. They are very difficult to keep at first. What I mean buy that is they will play dead and someone not noticing that will flush them also they will not eat at first and a beginner might try to make them eat and dump large amounts of food in there and messing up the water chemistry. But I dont know if you are a beginner or what your status is. Just some info.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

what size tank do you plan on putting them in, it has t be large enough to houes the tangs.


----------



## Cazoz (Mar 23, 2007)

They shouldn't fight as long as you mean a Hippo Tang and not a Purple/Blue Sailfin Tang.


----------



## en71ce (Feb 26, 2007)

*tangs*

Thanks for the advice usmc, and yes I am a beginner =) noobz FTW!. lol

Well the tank its going to go in is a 55 gallon FOWLR tank I'm not really sure what fish is suitable for this tank, thus the reason I'm asking.

The tangs i was referring to in particular and sorry not being specific initially were the blue tang (Paracanthurus hepatus) or Dory from Finding Nemo and the yellow tang - Hawaii or Bubbles from Finding Nemo (Zebrasoma flavescens).

Its just I want them both equally and can't decide which one if I could only keep one.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well your tank is to small to keep both in them. and really its to small for one. the should be in atleast 70 gallons.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Now you will do what you want. I wouldnt put either in a tank that small, but That doesnt mean I havent seen a yellow tang in a 55 gal. I think its not right to do it because any tang should be in a 75 gal. or larger. Its alright to be a noob we all were at one time. LOL


----------



## en71ce (Feb 26, 2007)

*o0o0o*

thanks for your advise guys!, i didn't know you'd need such a large tank only even for one tang.

The reason for my belief was because I've seen a blue tang in a 3 foot tank which is 1 foot smaller than mine and obviously less capacity inside.

But the size of the fish was only bout 2 inches.

Any recomendations on what spieces of fish I should be able to fit in a 55gallon comfortably?

thanks again for clarifying that guys!


----------



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

Greetings Noob! hahaha I learned the hard way with Tangs..When I first started, I had a 30 g reef and lost numerous fish..Tang's can grow very quick and will become stressed more easily when confined to such a small tank. I found the hawkfish to be a fascinating fish. Forget about shrimp with this fish though.


----------

